# The Home Depot Scam...please be careful



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

A "heads up" for those guys who may be regular Home Depot customers. This one caught me by surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping at Home Depot. Simply going out to get supplies turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends. Here's how the scam works:

Two seriously hot good-looking 20-21 year old girls come over to your car as you are unloading your supplies into your trunk. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy t-shirts. It is impossible not to look. When your thank them and offer them a tip, they say "no" and instead ask for a ride to McDonald's. You agree and they climb in the backseat. On the way they start undressing. Then one of them climbs over the front seat and starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.




I had my wallet stolen on June 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th, and 28th. Also July 3rd, 4th, twice on the 6th, three times last Saturday and very likely again this upcoming weekend. 

So tell all your friends to be careful.





P.S. Walmart has wallets on sale for $2.99


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

You can't be serious this happened in T.O.

Don't get me wrong. I like girls but also I like securing the kit you just got. I'd be all Tommy Lee Jones and making sure they stay on perimeter. Seeing as this is in the jokes are I'm thinking a possible joke but it can still be something real so I'm asking for confirmation if this did happen. Crawling all over you? Slam the brakes!

Samuel L Jackson 'Oh did I break your concentration?'. Perhaps you should have worn your seat belt. 

Why the hell would you pay or tip them when you did not ask for the windshield to be wiped? Heck without giving them permission to touch your property is there not any violation there? Like tresspass or something?

Be careful? Call the cops. I could care less if they're stripping in front of me.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, thank goodness the cold weather is coming soon eh? In winter it would be a dead give away as it would be way too cold for t-shirts. Guess the girls would have to snow bird it down to Florida.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I do believe this is a joke...lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Uhmm ... which Home Depot location do you shop again? 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Uhmm ... which Home Depot location do you shop again?


I think I'll go stock up on wallets at Walmart right now.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

My sister works in the corporate sector of Depot and her husband in store level, wonder if they have heard of these incidents....hahaha. Maybe they can tell me if it's going on at their stores, save me a drive to your area.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Then you woke up and your wife tells you its time to go to work?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not sure about AN....... 

There's also a more x-rated version of the "scam" too....


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> A "heads up" for those guys who may be regular Home Depot customers. This one caught me by surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping at Home Depot. Simply going out to get supplies turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends. Here's how the scam works:
> 
> Two seriously hot good-looking 20-21 year old girls come over to your car as you are unloading your supplies into your trunk. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy t-shirts. It is impossible not to look. When your thank them and offer them a tip, they say "no" and instead ask for a ride to McDonald's. You agree and they climb in the backseat. On the way they start undressing. Then one of them climbs over the front seat and starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.
> 
> ...


so 11 visits ? damn Id say ure addicted to those girls lol 
so 2.99 for homedepot to MAC D .. hahah lol


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice - so how did it go on the weekend -


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ynot said:


> Well, thank goodness the cold weather is coming soon eh? In winter it would be a dead give away as it would be way too cold for t-shirts. Guess the girls would have to snow bird it down to Florida.


U R correct...they head south for the winter



gucci17 said:


> I do believe this is a joke...lol


LOL it is not a joke



Zebrapl3co said:


> Uhmm ... which Home Depot location do you shop again?


The Home Depot at North pole near Santa Village



solarz said:


> I think I'll go stock up on wallets at Walmart right now.


BTW, dollar store sell them for only a dollar each



xr8dride said:


> My sister works in the corporate sector of Depot and her husband in store level, wonder if they have heard of these incidents....hahaha. Maybe they can tell me if it's going on at their stores, save me a drive to your area.


See above for store location lol



Holidays said:


> Then you woke up and your wife tells you its time to go to work?


Wish the dream could be longer



Riceburner said:


> I'm not sure about AN.......
> 
> There's also a more x-rated version of the "scam" too....


Yes there is but this is GTAA



Big Ray said:


> so 11 visits ? damn Id say ure addicted to those girls lol
> so 2.99 for homedepot to MAC D .. hahah lol


Try 16 visits and some more in the coming weekend



novice said:


> Nice - so how did it go on the weekend -


5 more times


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Pervert!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Pervert!


 Agree 100%


----------

